# I don't eat fish but would like to start...



## gibson180 (Jul 1, 2006)

So I have never been a fish eater and I can't even remember the last time I even tried fish.  I was always turned off by the "fishy" smell of seafood.  Anyways, I would like to start eating fish, and wanted some input on what would be a good starter fish for someone who hasn't really ever eaten fish before.  Any links to some recipes for these starter type fish would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## licia (Jul 1, 2006)

There are some good tilapia recipes on this site and that isn't a fishy fish, but delicious.  Also, flounder and grouper are very good without being strong.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 1, 2006)

Licia gives some good ideas there for starter fish. In fact, any white-fleshed fish will always tend to be very mild. Other good choices of darker-fleshed fish that are also VERY mild are swordfish, tuna, & shark.

As far as "fishiness", to be honest that has very very little to do with the type of fish, but rather more to do with the FRESHNESS of the fish. Fresh fish that has been properly cleaned/iced/refrigerated should have very little to no "fishiness", whether raw or cooked. In fact, there should be little scent at all except for, perhaps, a briny or "sea" smell in the case of sal****er varieties. Even dark oily fish like Bluefish & Mackeral shouldn't smell especially fishy. 

Fish should be bought the day you plan to cook it or, at most, one day before. Fresh fish should look moist. Filets should be on ice & should not look dry with separations in the flesh (except for cod, where the flesh tends to separate naturally). For this reason I NEVER buy fish in plastic-wrapped styrofoam trays. I want/need to see the fish before I buy it.

My husband doesn't eat any red meat (& hasn't for over 30 years), so we eat a LOT of seafood.  In fact, I don't think I've ever met a fish I didn't like - lol!!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 1, 2006)

_If you've experienced a "fishy smell" then the fish wasn't fresh.  Fresh fish has no smell except for the smell of seawater.  Never buy any fish that has been wrapped and if you buy it at the counter, be sure to tell the clerk you want to smell it first.  If it smells,  say goodbye. _


----------



## Constance (Jul 1, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> In fact, I don't think I've ever met a fish I didn't like - lol!!



That makes two of us, Breezy! 

Gibson, I'll bet you'd love tuna steaks. They really taste more like "steak" than fish. 
Fish is easily ruined by improper cooking methods. Other than frying, which we do only occasionally for health reasons, our favorite methods are grilling, pan-searing, or poaching. I have yet to find a baked fish I like, but perhaps I just haven't found the right recipe. 

Two things to remember:
*Never over-cook the fish, or it will taste like cardboard. 
*A squeeze of fresh lemon juice before or after cooking really compliments the flavor.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Any fish that is mild like cod,halibut,tilapia.
Do you like to eat shell fish such as crab,shrimp,lobster?If so you should be able to at least like the milder fishes trout is good also.


----------



## Dina (Jul 1, 2006)

Tilapia would be one of the lightest, mild tasting fish.  Heat up a medium skillet with olive oil (on medium-low heat), run the fillets of tilapia through a beaten egg and toss them in this flour mixture:  1/2 cup AP flour, 1 teaspoon each:  paprika, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and a dash of cayanne to your liking.  Drop the coated fillets in the heated oiled pan, cook each fillet for 5 to 6 minutes each side, serve on a bed of white rice, top the fish with lemon and/or your favorite sauce (tartar, pineapple/coconut, mango/habanero, etc)


----------



## Steve A (Jul 1, 2006)

Most of the fish mentioned are also particularly good grilled.  Tilapia can stand up to both high heat and heavy seasoning.

Halibut, swordfish, tuna, salmon and grouper are delicious grilled.

Since one of the problems you face is the smell, this not only helps alleviate the smell by using decent fish, it's also outdoors.

Ciao,


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 3, 2006)

You can find lots of great ideas here... the same topic is being discussed.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve A said:
			
		

> Most of the fish mentioned are also particularly good grilled.  Tilapia can stand up to both high heat and heavy seasoning.



You can say that again.  I like to blacken Tilapia, and my other half, PeppA, loves it.


----------



## RDG (Jul 4, 2006)

May I? I give you a different suggestion.
I think it's not a matter of "what" fish you eat, but "how" you'll eat it.
For a beginner, i suggest a very strong taste, f.i. fried, but with lemon and salt in good quantity. I perfectly know that this is not the "right" way to eat fish, but, generally, this allows you to begin with very litlle problem. Another thing: Don't begin with fish with a lot of uneatable bones...If you eat shrimps, grilled or fried, (lemon and salt) eat the little ones, and eat wholly: don't try to divide it. Exceptionally, don't eat the head, if you are impressed by it.
Fried anchovies are an excellent fish to begin: tasty, simple to do, you eat all of them, bones included. And they are like cherries: one after another....
Good appetite, fish is wonderful, and the best way to eat it, is raw. But this comes in a second moment.....


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> I think it's not a matter of "what" fish you eat, but "how" you'll eat it.
> For a beginner, i suggest a very strong taste, f.i. fried, but with lemon and salt in good quantity. I perfectly know that this is not the "right" way to eat fish, but, generally, this allows you to begin with very litlle problem.


 
I couldn't agree more, RDG!
I can't stand fish, but will eat a good battered/fried white fish with my sister when my she's in a seafood mood. (Especially if there's some good malt vinegar nearby!)


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 4, 2006)

Gilthead bream is one of my favourite fishes. Easy to cook if you bake them in the oven, easy to eat (peel skin back and then lift flesh from the bones, which are big so you'd be unlikely to swallow any) and absolutely delicious. Plus they look spectacular on the plate.


----------

